# SBC has the 501 for $99.95



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I was browsing the SBC web site, I am switching from cable modem to DSL, and they have a page advertising a 501 for $50 for the unit and $49.95 activation. Doesn't say anything about being for new satellite customers only. Anyone know more about this? For $100 I wouldn't mind getting another (really be great if it was now a 508). I wonder if they can bundle the bills together as well.

FWIW, SBC has a DSL deal for $29.95 per month (when bundled with local calling package of $31 or more) gauranteed price for a year. Got mine. First I dumped Charter cable TV, now I can tell them to take their cable modem back as well. Sweet!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Randy, how about a link?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure you will find that this is the DHP promo for new customers.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Looks like they are selling Digital Home Plans. Here is a link to the Pac Bell site explaining the deal.

I guess the benefit would be that your E* charges would appear on your phone bill - I think.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *Randy, how about a link? *


This is in addition to the DHP. That offer has a link as well. The 501 is at:

SBC 501 offer

I'll try calling tomorrow to find out the scoop.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Just finished speaking with a couple of SBC CSRs and got 2 different answers. The first said yes, existing subscribers that switch over to a bundled SBC account could get the 501 for the $99.95. I asked to confirm that she understood that I AM an existing Dish subscriber. Then to double check I called back and spoke with a second CSR. Who of course, said the opposite. Ah, the joys of CSR roullete. So if you are an SBC customer, spin the wheel.

That aside, they did both state that if you move your Dish account or start a new bundled account you get another $5 off the DSL service, which brings that down to $24.95 a month, gauranteed for a year. That is half the price I was paying for the cable modem. I think that and a bundled bill will swing me over. First I will wait until all my Dish Club credits are finished to be safe.


----------



## dcb (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmm, I just bought the bundle. I was told my DSL will cost me 29.95 for one year. Thereafter it will be $5.00 less than the current regular monthly rate. They then transferred me to Dish to complete that part of the deal. I am getting the AT100 plan with locals for 32.95 after the $5.00 rate reduction, all equipment free including installation. However, they are charging me $200 for the 501 receiver. So, I don'y know if I am getting a deal or should be getting it for less.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

If you are a new Dish subscriber AND you are taking the SBC bundle (local calling plan with at least $31 in services, DSL and Dish) you should be getting the DLS for $24.95 ($29.95 - $5) and the 501 PVR for $99.95 total ($50 for the 501 and $49.95 for activation). I am positive that is the deal for NEW Dish customers through SBC. If you are not getting that I would call back and tell them this is the deal that I want!!!!

The $5 off the DSL is good for any customer that takes the Dish bundle.

Make sure they are giving you the one year gaurantee as well and NOT just the 6 month promo.

I was told that after the one year gaurantee period is up if the rate is higher you are not obligated to stay and the equipment is yours to keep.


----------



## dcb (Jun 4, 2002)

Randy,

I will call SBC back and check on the $29.95 - $5.00 = 24.95. The difference in what I am paying for the 501 dish may be because I am buying the equipment, not the Digital Home Plan, and thus saving another $5/mo on the At100 plan. And Yes, I am getting the 12 month price quarantee. 

Don


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

According to the SBC web site above, the DHP is different than the discussion I had with the CSRs. We spoke about buying the 501 too. Good luck.


----------

